# THE SHACK – Available On Digital HD May 16 and on Blu-ray & DVD May 30



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> SANTA MONICA, CA (April 18, 2017) - Based on the worldwide best-selling novel, with over 22 million copies in print, the inspirational story of faith and love, The Shack, arrives on Digital HD May 16, and Blu-ray, DVD and On Demand May 30 from Lionsgate. Starring Sam Worthington (Avatar, Hacksaw Ridge), Academy Award® winner Octavia Spencer (Best Supporting Actress, The Help, 2011) and country music superstar Tim McGraw (The Blind Side), The Shack takes us through a father’s experience learning the ultimate truth about love, loss, and forgiveness. The Christian movie event of the year, this “powerful and gripping” (The Dove Foundation) film has been awarded the Dove Faith Friendly Seal of Approval.
> 
> Based on The New York Times best-selling novel, written for the screen by John Fusco (The Forbidden Kingdom) and Andrew Lanham (The Glass Castle) & Destin Cretton (The Glass Castle), and directed by Stuart Hazeldine (Exam), The Shack takes us on a father’s transformative spiritual journey. After a family tragedy, Mack (Worthington) spirals into a crisis of faith and questions God’s existence and life’s purpose. Mack is unable to move on, until he gets a mysterious invitation to an abandoned shack. There, God reveals Himself in the form of three strangers led by Papa (Spencer). Mack’s journey will transform audiences of all ages, in this movie that you will want to watch over and over.
> 
> ...


----------

